# معادلات حقلية مهمة في الحفر و الوورك اوفر و الكومبليشن و اغلب الاعمال الحقلية



## Faisal AL-Taie (21 فبراير 2010)

معادلات حقلية مهمة في الحفر و الوورك اوفر و الكومبليشن و اغلب الاعمال الحقلية​


----------



## jabbar_k74 (21 فبراير 2010)

شكرا...


----------



## never_i_forget_u (18 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------

